# New Project - Teacher's Podium



## MT Stringer

I have started gathering up the wood to build not one, but two teacher's podiums. The first one is a graduation present for my niece, who graduated from Texas A&M and got a job teaching third grade in Baytown. The second one is for a family friend who teaches History at the new Channelview Junior High that is scheduled to open next week.

So far, I have more than enough of the oak to build the first podium and plywood for both podiums. Since I am working in a one car garage, space is at a premium.

Here is a link to an example of what I will be building.
https://www.schooloutfitters.com/catalog/product_info/pfam_id/PFAM30090/products_id/PRO41687

My plan is to use frame and panel construction. Also, I am going to make a shelf that will flip up in front of the podium so a projector can sit there. Also, I plan to install an electrical multi strip along with a couple of grommets to pass the cables through. A shallow drawer for pens, pointers, etc will help keep the teach organized. Down below, I will have one or possibly two shelves that can be adjusted for custom height.

This may take awhile as I am shooting from the hip and not from a specific plan.

Mike

No pictures yet but I will be posting a few as I go along.


----------



## lady linda

Looking forward to seeing the pictures. Lucky women !


----------



## WildThings

Can't Wait to check out the progress.


----------



## therealbigman

I'm in .


----------



## MT Stringer

Nobody ever accused me of being a speed demon, but I have made a little progress. I have the rails and stiles all ripped to the same width. Tomorrow, I plan to run them through the planer to smooth out the edges. They are all stuck together with double sided tape.

When I brought the plywood home, I ripped 1/2 sheet into three working pieces for the side panels. I am waiting to get a better idea of the final size needed before any further cutting.

I have been sorta side tracked because I am installing a split system air conditioner in the garage and two pieces I need for the shroud that covers the line set have been hard to obtain. United Refrigeration has ordered the parts twice and both times they (90 deg corners) have been the wrong design. Hopefully the third time will be the charm. They should be in about noon tomorrow. 

So between trips to the hard wood shop and to the refrig shop, I have lost time. Maybe I am just getting too old for this kind of fun. :-(

Here are a couple of pics. At least it is a start.


----------



## 3192

MT....where are you buying your hardwood? gb


----------



## MT Stringer

Clark's Hardwood in Houston.


----------



## MT Stringer

Not much to show for my effort, but I am getting a little done here and there. I have looked and measured over and over to try and get the front of the podium to match the two sides as closely as possible. The problem is I have to have a solid pad for the shelf hinges to mount on to. I will have a shelf in front that will support a projector when I get finished.

Finally got a chance to do some routing this afternoon. The 1/4 inch oak paneling will fit into the grooves. I used a 1/4 inch undersize router bit from Whitesides to cut the grooves. The paneling fits nicely. 

I don't know if you can see the thermometer but it is displaying 97 deg F. !

I guess you can see my next project will be a router table cabinet to replace the sawhorses.
Mike


----------



## Hooked

Nice project Mike. Keep us posted on progress.


----------



## MT Stringer

Finally, some progress. I have the basic part of the podium assembled and dry fit. So far, everything is fitting perfect. I spent a lot of time sanding the other day. Thank goodness I finally got my air conditioner going so the garage was a cool 77 instead of the 97 from just a week or two ago.

Pic #1 - Kinda hard to tell in this pic but I am building the drawer and the top as a separate unit that fits inside the sides and front. Pocket screw construction with a little dab of glue here and there is holding the frame work together. 

Note: I used a spiral upcut router bit designed for the plywood which is a little smaller than 1/4 inch (I forgot the measurement). Woodcraft carries the three bit set made by Whitesides. It worked great.

The drawer hardware is Rockler Topslide Low Profile full extension with 75# capacity. Hopefully it will last a long time.

The bottom and the shelf are identical. I used a 2 3/4 inch front edge band, cut the relief on the band saw and sanded it down smooth with an oscillating sander and rounded the top edge with an orbital sander. I attached it to the plywood shelf with pocket screws. Came out smoooothe!

Pic #2 - I have an electrical power strip attached for dry fit before doing any staining. I wanted the screws to be right so I wouldn't have to crawl up in that thing to install it after it is completely assembled.

Pic #3 - I made a pencil holder by routing two grooves in the center of the board. The board mounts on the top of the podium at the front. You can see it in Pic #1 sitting in place.

Pic #4-5 - I made the drawer today along with the false front. This was my first attempt at making box joints. It was a struggle but I made it.


----------



## therealbigman

Cool  ,


----------



## MT Stringer

*Time to stain and put 'er together*

I had some help from the missus and our grandaughter. I can always use the help!


----------



## woodspirit

Man they're looking really cool, good job. It's fun when you can get the family involved huh. The recipients are going to be so happy to receive them when they're completed.

Thanks for taking the time to post up the pics, as a pic is...as they say... Worth a thousand words. Saves a lot of typing as well.


----------



## MT Stringer

*This is a done deal*

We finished up Sunday and delivered it yesterday. Kristen was not on surprised but delighted to see it. She had no idea I was building it for her.

Makes me a proud uncle.
Mike


----------



## MT Stringer

And a few more

It fits me and my wife perfectly.


----------



## Tortuga

Beautiful job, Mikey... Know she loves it...

Will say you are one FAST craftsman...

Finishing touch would be a nice '2cool' sticker on the front....:rotfl:


----------



## speckle-catcher

excellent work Mike!


----------



## Hooked

Beautiful piece Mike. 
What finish did you use? I've recently been introduced to General Finishes products and am extremely pleased with the results.


----------



## JS Fog

very nice!


----------



## MT Stringer

Hooked said:


> Beautiful piece Mike.
> What finish did you use? I've recently been introduced to General Finishes products and am extremely pleased with the results.


I used Minwax Chestnut with several coats of Deft Clear Wood Finish.


----------



## TranTheMan

First class!


----------

